# HELP, problem with my tt



## trystanlaz (Jul 24, 2009)

hey, was just wondering if anyone could help me or give me a idea about the problem i have with my car!
my speedometer and rev counter have bn playiny up for a month now, they do not seem to be working but then sometimes they will shoot up to 60mph, the miles counter, clock,temperature gauge and fuel gauge are all working fine! also recently my passenger door will not open from the outside and the window will only go down halfway.... I have not got the slightest about cars so was wondering if anyone could help! was hoping that it is 1 fault all related but that is me hoping! 
Thanks if anyone can help!!


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

hi, i'm no expert but it sounds like the dashpod is faulty - you be able to get it replaced foc from audi - have a look at the thread in the mk1 forum

door and window could be micro switch problems - getting the car on vagcom may help with the diagnosis

welcome to the TTF btw 

cheers

Paul


----------



## trystanlaz (Jul 24, 2009)

cheers mate,

thanks for your help, will check it out now
thanks again


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, as above first fault sounds like a faulty dashpod.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome defo sounds like a faulty dash pod 
Dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## JamesR (Jul 11, 2008)

sounds like dashpod mate

as for vagcom i know there are a few local boys with it im sure one of them would check it for you


----------

